# Advice about ide-scsi SOLVED

## Fog_Watch

Yes I know that ide-scsi is depreciated for buring with kernel 2.6.  The trouble is, rscsi, and the related ide-scsi, is a useful tool when burning to remote machines.

It appears as though ide-scsi has finally stopped working:

```
# cdrecord dev=0,0,0 -dao -data dsl-1.1.iso 

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright

(C) 1995-2007 JÃ¶rg Schilling scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'SONY    '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW  CRX230E  '

Revision       : 'QYS1'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P

RAW/R96R Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 4 in real SAO mode for

single session. Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds.

Operation starts. Turning BURN-Free off

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: fatal error

CDB:  2A 00 FF FF FF 89 00 00 1F 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

write track pad data: error after 63488 bytes

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. read buffer cap: scsi sendcmd:

fatal error CDB:  5C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: fatal error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1F 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

write track data: error after 0 bytes

cdrecord: A write error occured.

cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd:

fatal error CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. flush cache: scsi sendcmd: fatal

error CDB:  35 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

Trouble flushing the cache

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

<snip>

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via

ioctl. cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out.

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

cdrecord: No such device or address. prevent/allow medium removal: scsi

sendcmd: fatal error CDB:  1E 00 00 00 00 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

<snip>

cdrecord: No such device or address. Cannot send SCSI cmd via

ioctl. cdrecord: No such device or address. prevent/allow medium

removal: scsi sendcmd: fatal error CDB:  1E 00 00 00 00 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

```

```
# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 JÃ¶rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus0:

   0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'CD-RW  CRX230E  ' 'QYS1' Removable CD-ROM

   0,1,0     1) *

   0,2,0     2) *

   0,3,0     3) *

   0,4,0     4) *

   0,5,0     5) *

   0,6,0     6) *

   0,7,0     7) *

```

```
# uname -r 

2.6.24-gentoo-r8
```

Is there anything that can be done to revert this significant loss of functionality in modern kernels?

Regards

Fog_Watch.Last edited by Fog_Watch on Tue Jul 14, 2009 1:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## energyman76b

what prevents you from burning via other means? 

ide-scsi was a horrible hack. It is dead for a reason.

----------

## Fog_Watch

To burn I now have to:

make the ISO;

copy the ISO to the burning machine; then

burn with dev=ATA:0,1,0

That is going to be hard for grandma.

In the olden days, when I was a lad, I could burn using just one step with dev=REMOTE:rscsi@host:0,0,0.  That was cool.

Ignorance is bliss with regards to whether, "ide-scsi was a horrible hack".  I do know, though, that I am sad having lost RSCSI functionality.

----------

## energyman76b

use libata, everything is scsi - without ide-scsi crap.

And cdrecord can burn over a network connection. So... you don't have to copy around an iso. You just have to set up the variables once.

man cdrecord for your pleasure.

----------

## Fog_Watch

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> cdrecord can burn over a network connection.

 

That's just it, energyman76b, I don't think you can anymore.  From the man page:

 *Quote:*   

>        To access remote SCSI devices, you need to prepend the SCSI device name by a remote device indicator.  The
> 
>        remote device indicator is either REMOTE:user@host: or  REMOTE:host:
> 
>        A  valid  remote  SCSI  device  name  may  be:  REMOTE:user@host:  to  allow  remote  SCSI bus scanning or
> ...

 

----------

## energyman76b

yeah, but you don't need 'Scsi' or 'ide-scsi' to get cdrecords 'scsi' names. Either use libata - where everything is 'scsi', or do a normal scanbus and see that normal pata drives get a scsi number too.

----------

## Fog_Watch

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> or do a normal scanbus and see that normal pata drives get a scsi number too.

 

Yes and no.

Local to the drive I get:

 *Quote:*   

> # cdrecord -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> 
> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
> ...

 

But that is not very interesting.  I would like it to work remotely:

 *Quote:*   

> $ cdrecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@hostname:0,1,0 -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a51 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2008 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> 
> scsidev: 'REMOTE:rscsi@hostname:0,1,0'
> ...

 

This is with the module ide_cd on the machine with the drive.  Using ide_scsi, I could cdrecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@hostname:0,1,0 -scanbus, just not burn.

----------

## energyman76b

emm, just do drecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@hostname --scanbus

----------

## Fog_Watch

On Thu May 28, 2009 3:56 pm

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> use libata

 

On Fri May 29, 2009 12:07 pm

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> use libata

 

On Fri May 29, 2009 12:46 pm

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> just do drecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@hostname --scanbus

 

Hey, energyman76b, I've just had this terrific idea.  I'm going to use libata.

```
$ cdrecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@remote-host -scanbusCdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a57 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 JÃ¶rg Schilling

scsidev: 'REMOTE:rscsi@mr-cool'

devname: 'REMOTE:rscsi@mr-cool'

scsibus: -1 target: -1 lun: -1

Warning: Using remote SCSI interface.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus0:

   0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'FUJITSU MPF3102A' '0028' Disk

   0,1,0     1) 'SONY    ' 'CD-RW  CRX175E  ' '1.0j' Removable CD-ROM

   0,2,0     2) *

   0,3,0     3) *

   0,4,0     4) *

   0,5,0     5) *

   0,6,0     6) *

   0,7,0     7) *
```

Sometimes it takes a while to sink in, if you know what I mean.

----------

## energyman76b

 :Wink: 

----------

